# Pnw Rally Location



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.lcpud.org/reccampgroundpark.php

anyone have any input?? I'd be happy to organize spring rally and am fishing for input!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Now that's a location we could work with. What kind of date are you thinking of? We will probably be gone the first week of April, other than that, we have no plans and can maybe work something like this in. Thank for starting this.

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> Now that's a location we could work with. What kind of date are you thinking of? We will probably be gone the first week of April, other than that, we have no plans and can maybe work something like this in. Thank for starting this.
> 
> Kelly


it would be May probably...awaiting more input from more PNW Outbackers. Doug, you out there? Tricia?Jnk?Jozway?OC and OC?Bluewedge?MV945?Thunder?Timber? Come out come out wherever you are!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That one is closer...so we could probably make it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ok, here's the hard part...can anyone at this point say dates they know they can't attend?? I didn't ask last year but will this year and see what happens.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ok, here's the hard part...can anyone at this point say dates they know they can't attend?? I didn't ask last year but will this year and see what happens.


For us it is a shot in the dark at this point. I travel internationally about 1x per more (sometimes more) so I have no idea where I'll be in the Spring.

I am schedule for Russia for 10 days when I get back from Sabbatical.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

As it stands now we plan on being in Italy and Greece from the 4th of May to the 25th.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Our spring break dates are March 28-April 5.....so how does the weekend of April 11 or April 18 look for folks?


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> Our spring break dates are March 28-April 5.....so how does the weekend of April 11 or April 18 look for folks?


Hey, that's our spring break as well. You all should come down to Honeyman!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> As it stands now we plan on being in Italy and Greece from the 4th of May to the 25th.


wow! retirement is rough! how can we have a rally without you 2????


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Well, you Can't!!! So plan around us. Although Dean suggested that there would be plenty of room in Athens, we could sit around the Parthenon and drink ouzo and eat stuffed grape leaves and olives. I am not sure how the transatlantic trip with the rigs would work though. Jodi


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> Well, you Can't!!! So plan around us. Although Dean suggested that there would be plenty of room in Athens, we could sit around the Parthenon and drink ouzo and eat stuffed grape leaves and olives. I am not sure how the transatlantic trip with the rigs would work though. Jodi


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jnk36jnk said:


> Well, you Can't!!! So plan around us. Although Dean suggested that there would be plenty of room in Athens, we could sit around the Parthenon and drink ouzo and eat stuffed grape leaves and olives. I am not sure how the transatlantic trip with the rigs would work though. Jodi


How about we just go over to your trailer during the next rally and break all your plates while drinking ouzo?


----------



## PDX_Shannon (Apr 18, 2005)

On their Web site it says they don't open until May 16.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I imagine their 2009 schedule is similiar.

Anyone for first weekend of June? too late? not late enough? already have plans?


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Pick a date and we'll see if it works.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Has anyone stayed at Belfair?

http://www.parks.wa.gov/parkpage.asp?selectedpark=Belfair


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I have not but heard it was real nice.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jozway said:


> I have not but heard it was real nice.


hmmm...

anyone have anything to say about location?distance?


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi there, this will be our second Labor Day family camp out there. It is a nice camp ground, with a full hook section. There is a nice children's play area in the day use part which is not too far from the full hook up part. It is right on Hood's Canal. It is about 3 hours from our house here in Molalla. Dean says it is 274 miles from the Tri-Cities. Jodi


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I have friends with and OB that have stayed at Cowlitz Falls and they like it.

I am not sure if all of Belfair State Park is open yet after last winters storm. I am sure that jnk36jnk will find out this weekend!

As far as dates, we are planning on being in Fiji and Australia for a month next late April or so.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in response ..... we were camping this weekend!!!

The park looks great - distance might be a little much for us, but depending on when the rally is we may be able to take an extra day off to travel.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

The park looks great - distance might be a little much for us, 
[/quote]

Belfair or Cowlitz?


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

They are both 4+ hours for us (Cowlitz says more like 5+) - that doesn't mean we can't take an extra day for travel - it just depends on when!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> They are both 4+ hours for us (Cowlitz says more like 5+) - that doesn't mean we can't take an extra day for travel - it just depends on when!


and for us too but then there were many that drove as far for our Spring 2008 rally! Nothing is concrete and I am open to more suggestions. I just want to get it done and off my mind, ya know!?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm gonna keep throwing these out!

Seaquest? http://www.parks.wa.gov/parkpage.asp?selectedpark=Seaquest

would save the biggest spots for the biggest trailers...i.e. Crismons, Jnk's, etc.

Anyone been there? like it? dislike it? too far? too close? Anyone know how much distance is inthe open space of the T's?

Windows are open on many areas and sure would like to roll the window up?


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I have stayed in this area before (not at this campground, free range) - beautiful area.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just a thought, but how about Deschutes again? Location is central, weather predictable, and everybody seems to have enjoyed it in the past. With both rallies being elsewhere this year, maybe any burn-out factor over Deschutes will have passed by next Spring.









Along the same lines, Maryhill S.P. across the river was high on our short list for this year. As I recall, the main reason we skipped it for this fall was they stopped taking reservations this late in the year. For Spring, that may be a different story.

I guess my biggest concern over the locations that have been tossed about so far, is that they are all West of the Cascades, and that can make for very iffy weather in the Spring. It can be beautiful... and it can also be miserable.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

We are booked April 18/19 and May 2/3. The weekend in between (April 25/26) we are still open. The rest of May and June are still open for us as well. We will miss not being at the Fall rally!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Just a thought, but how about Deschutes again? Location is central, weather predictable, and everybody seems to have enjoyed it in the past. With both rallies being elsewhere this year, maybe any burn-out factor over Deschutes will have passed by next Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had forgotten about MH







, will check it out....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Just a thought, but how about Deschutes again? Location is central, weather predictable, and everybody seems to have enjoyed it in the past. With both rallies being elsewhere this year, maybe any burn-out factor over Deschutes will have passed by next Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had forgotten about MH







, will check it out....
[/quote]

I checked...they don't take reservations until Mid May, until then, first come, first serve...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd be fine with the Deschutes River site again.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Seaquest - the serviced sites are like a parking lot. It would probably work for a rally. There are a couple that have power along the day use area that are nice.

Only problem with WA parks is that they generally don't do res till mid May.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> Seaquest - the serviced sites are like a parking lot.


Like Yakima Nation?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Seaquest - the serviced sites are like a parking lot.


Like Yakima Nation?
[/quote]

um, I liked Yakima Nation! well, except for the smoke!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Seaquest - the serviced sites are like a parking lot. It would probably work for a rally. There are a couple that have power along the day use area that are nice.
> 
> Only problem with WA parks is that they generally don't do res till mid May.


The following will take April Reservations ( for anyone who wants to make a note of it!)
Cape Disappointment State Park
Dosewallips State Park
Kitsap Memorial State Park
Pacific Beach State Park
Ocean City State Park
Grayland Beach State Park
Deception Pass State Park ( I can hear ya way over here Kelly!)
Steamboat Rock State Park
Pearrygin Lake State Park
Riverside State Park


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Anyone been to Dosewallips?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://koa.com/where/or/37105/

Anyone?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Seaquest - the serviced sites are like a parking lot.


Like Yakima Nation?
[/quote]

um, I liked Yakima Nation! well, except for the smoke!
[/quote]

Didn't say I didn't like it...I was simply commenting on the paved camping spots. We have a good time there...and the kids LOVED the pool. That was a first for them....they have never swam in a pool while camping.......lakes/rivers - Sure!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Seaquest - the serviced sites are like a parking lot. It would probably work for a rally. There are a couple that have power along the day use area that are nice.
> 
> Only problem with WA parks is that they generally don't do res till mid May.


The following will take April Reservations ( for anyone who wants to make a note of it!)
Cape Disappointment State Park
Dosewallips State Park
Kitsap Memorial State Park
Pacific Beach State Park
Ocean City State Park
Grayland Beach State Park
Deception Pass State Park ( I can hear ya way over here Kelly!)
Steamboat Rock State Park
Pearrygin Lake State Park
Riverside State Park
[/quote]

Yeah we like Deception Pass. Okay, I know, nobody else would go for it. Maybe this could be the June get together. We LOVE Deception Pass!!!!! Thanks for at least thinking of us NORTH folks. I know of some Canadians that would probably join us too.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi there, we would vote for Maryhill or Deschutes. The weather is a big factor on this side in the spring. We were at Belfair in February. The Beach Loop (where the hook ups are) was the least damaged. The day use area suffered quite a bit but not as much as the tent areas. We were assured all would be well by the summer. We will find out this Friday!! Deception Pass is beautiful, but a long way for a weekend trip and there is the weather again. Fort Eby up on the same island is also very nice. I also seriously doubt that Deception Pass would be able to accomodate a rig our size. I think we also had the concern about Seaquist. jodi


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Didn't say I didn't like it...I was simply commenting on the paved camping spots. We have a good time there...and the kids LOVED the pool. That was a first for them....they have never swam in a pool while camping.......lakes/rivers - Sure!
[/quote]

yes, the kids did like the pool but I forgot my bikini







so couldn't join them







. A perfect camp location would be secluded, woods, river or lake or ocean, and hook ups.







Oh, and "beverages"


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there, we would vote for Maryhill or Deschutes. The weather is a big factor on this side in the spring. We were at Belfair in February. The Beach Loop (where the hook ups are) was the least damaged. The day use area suffered quite a bit but not as much as the tent areas. We were assured all would be well by the summer. We will find out this Friday!! Deception Pass is beautiful, but a long way for a weekend trip and there is the weather again. Fort Eby up on the same island is also very nice. I also seriously doubt that Deception Pass would be able to accomodate a rig our size. I think we also had the concern about Seaquist. jodi


ok, will make the calls today...stay tuned








Oh, was the KOA at Cascade Locks a possibility? I'll gather info on all 3 if it is...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> Seaquest - the serviced sites are like a parking lot. It would probably work for a rally. There are a couple that have power along the day use area that are nice.
> 
> Only problem with WA parks is that they generally don't do res till mid May.


The following will take April Reservations ( for anyone who wants to make a note of it!)
Cape Disappointment State Park
Dosewallips State Park
Kitsap Memorial State Park
Pacific Beach State Park
Ocean City State Park
Grayland Beach State Park
Deception Pass State Park ( I can hear ya way over here Kelly!)
Steamboat Rock State Park
Pearrygin Lake State Park
Riverside State Park
[/quote]

Yeah we like Deception Pass. Okay, I know, nobody else would go for it. Maybe this could be the June get together. We LOVE Deception Pass!!!!! Thanks for at least thinking of us NORTH folks. I know of some Canadians that would probably join us too.

[/quote]

Let's do it Kelly! it'll be the First Annual Summer Outbackers Rally! pm me


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Let's do it Kelly! it'll be the First Annual Summer Outbackers Rally! pm me


June is fine...let's RALLY!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Let's do it Kelly! it'll be the First Annual Summer Outbackers Rally! pm me


June is fine...let's RALLY!








[/quote]

yeah! Spring Rally's and Summer Rally's and Fall Rally's! Woo Hoo! (we're gonna keep Dean and Jodi busy!







)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok...I have made only one call as of yet...I have Tay and we're playing









Anyway, IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN THE KOA AT CASCADE LOCKS:

http://www.koa.com/where/or/37105/facilities/sitemap.htm

I spoke with Kevin and inquired about the weekend of April 24,25,26.

He'll set aside sites 67-75 , all are 70 feet pull throughs. Also 50-51 are 110 feet and 51 is ideal for everyone to gather and sit around fire due to it's size. Site 49 is a short site.Every site has picnic table and fire rings. Sites are across from building that has game room and access too pool and hot tub and he'll open the hot tub but pool will be closed still in April. The building has outside covered area with tables for potluck and he has bbq's to lend. If weather gets bad, we can move into game room to eat. 
Playground and Pet Area.

If we book 10 or more sites, rate will be $27, otherwise $31. Wagonmastermistress pays $200 deposit that will apply to site charges as long as no one cancels in LESS THAN 48 hours, otherwise it applies to first night charges of cancellations.

This isn't much different in distance than Deschutes or Maryhill but has area to gather in event of bad weather. 
Anyway, feedback please! If this isn't what anyone wants, just say so.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Those dates and the location would work for us!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

That sounds just fine Doxie. We will be there. Dean & Jodi


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I can't commit on dates...but the place looks like a good spot for a Rally.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> That sounds just fine Doxie. We will be there. Dean & Jodi


Trying to accomodate you before you leave the country!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

I just want to make one observation about the Cascade Locks KOA before you commit so you know. It is a nice place and a good location (although I doubt we could make it down that far for a weekend), however we have stayed there and there is a train track that runs right by it and the train runs at night frequently. Although we weren't too bothered by it (and we were in a tent trailer at the time), we were way on the other side of the park from the tracks. The trains go through day and night so it can be loud.

I don't want to be a downer, just want you to be aware.

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> I just want to make one observation about the Cascade Locks KOA before you commit so you know. It is a nice place and a good location (although I doubt we could make it down that far for a weekend), however we have stayed there and there is a train track that runs right by it and the train runs at night frequently. Although we weren't too bothered by it (and we were in a tent trailer at the time), we were way on the other side of the park from the tracks. The trains go through day and night so it can be loud.
> 
> I don't want to be a downer, just want you to be aware.
> 
> Kelly


thanks Kelly. We stayed on the Wa side a couple years ago and heard trains, well, Rick did, I have an air filter running and slept thru them. I imagine a tent trailer would be noisy! yikes!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tawnya,

The Cascade Locks KOA looks like a nice place, and I will admit I have very little experience with KOA's, but I wonder if that is really a suitable environment for a rally? On the whole, we are a pretty tame bunch, but are rallies a typical KOA sort of thing? Thinking back on the KOA we stayed at in Mt. Home this summer, I can't really see that as being an 'A' list option for a rally. But as I said, I don't really know if that place was representative of your typical KOA or not.









As far as the train noises go, that will be typical of anyplace in The Gorge. The first time we ever stayed at Deschutes (in a tent), we thought the 4:00AM was coming right through the tent!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Tawnya,
> 
> The Cascade Locks KOA looks like a nice place, and I will admit I have very little experience with KOA's, but I wonder if that is really a suitable environment for a rally? On the whole, we are a pretty tame bunch, but are rallies a typical KOA sort of thing? Thinking back on the KOA we stayed at in Mt. Home this summer, I can't really see that as being an 'A' list option for a rally. But as I said, I don't really know if that place was representative of your typical KOA or not.
> 
> ...


Yes, the Gorge is typical of trains that's for sure!







The KOA's I have stayed in haven't been like the one in Mt Home but it did have nice grassy area if little else.

I suggested the KOA at Cascade Locks because it has large enough spaces, hookups ( for those that like em), play area for kiddies, covered gathering area for potluck and ability to move indoors if April unpredictable weather is on negative side with rain or wind or who knows what in April!







, fire pits at each site, a couple very large sites that the man said would be big enough to gather as group around one fire pit if whoever takes that spot is friendly enough to have us all over to their spot. Oh! and it works as a location so Dean and Jodi can attend before their big trip . ( we'll make em have lots of koolaid to celebrate their rally anniversary).

However, of course, nothing is concrete yet! If more people would prefer the Deschutes area again and dry camping please people, just say so! My concerns on that in April are the wind/rain potential with nowhere to go for potluck.

I suppose another option is if we like where we are going for our fall rally, I could call Leroy and see if the dates are open for April with the sites that are together and by the building.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

What about Mossyrock park???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Tawnya,
> 
> The Cascade Locks KOA looks like a nice place, and I will admit I have very little experience with KOA's, but I wonder if that is really a suitable environment for a rally? On the whole, we are a pretty tame bunch, but are rallies a typical KOA sort of thing? Thinking back on the KOA we stayed at in Mt. Home this summer, I can't really see that as being an 'A' list option for a rally. But as I said, I don't really know if that place was representative of your typical KOA or not.
> 
> ...


Ever rafted down the Deschutes and camped overnight? Try waking up at 4am (after a few liquid refreshments the night before) with the train about 40" away. That is LOUD and you quickly think...did I pitch this tent ON the tracks.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jozway said:


> What about Mossyrock park???


Anyone?







input, advice, opinions on MossyRock? (thanks Jozway for suggestion-just bring Mushrooms!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> What about Mossyrock park???


Anyone?







input, advice, opinions on MossyRock? (thanks Jozway for suggestion-just bring Mushrooms!)
[/quote]

Starting to get on the edge for distance for us. But we'd probably come.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

click here!







I think everyone could enjoy this park. I would give yakama nation rv a 6 out of 10 and would give mossyrock a 9. But that's just my humble opinion. Joe


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

I've heard great things about Mossyrock. We would consider making the trek down there. I've wanted to go there.

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jozway said:


> click here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mossyrock isn't reservable until May 15th


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> click here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mossyrock isn't reservable until May 15th








[/quote]
We (you) could call the manager larry between 8 and 9 in the morning and see if he will possibly help us on this?








1-360-983-3900


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jozway said:


> click here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mossyrock isn't reservable until May 15th








[/quote]
We (you) could call the manager larry between 8 and 9 in the morning and see if he will possibly help us on this?








1-360-983-3900
[/quote]
okey dokey, I'll do it and give it my best " We really really love Mossyrock the most" story


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

A couple of years ago, while staying near there in a park which will remain un-named, (my pickup was the only one there with all the original and matching fenders and doors (play Banjo music here)) We drove through Mossy Rock Park. It looked really nice, and has been on our list of parks to stays at, just haven't got around to it yet. We would most certainly attend a rally there.

Seattle to Mossy Rock 121 miles
Portland to Mosy Rock 101 miles
Pasco to Mossy Rock 205 miles


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> A couple of years ago, while staying near there in a park which will remain un-named, (my pickup was the only one there with all the original and matching fenders and doors (play Banjo music here)) We drove through Mossy Rock Park. It looked really nice, and has been on our list of parks to stays at, just haven't got around to it yet. We would most certainly attend a rally there.
> 
> Seattle to Mossy Rock 121 miles
> Portland to Mosy Rock 101 miles
> Pasco to Mossy Rock 205 miles


I took a chance to see if I could reach Larry but he'll be in in the morning and I will contact him. Wish me luck, cross your fingers and hope he can pull strings


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I think you should checkout this RV park http://www.elkmeadowsrvpark.com/ It is located just north of Troutlake WA and is a really nice park. It has a great covered kitchen / bbq / eating / group gathering area, play ground, horseshoes, etc and great for bike riding.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Scott and Jamie said:


> I think you should checkout this RV park http://www.elkmeadowsrvpark.com/ It is located just north of Troutlake WA and is a really nice park. It has a great covered kitchen / bbq / eating / group gathering area, play ground, horseshoes, etc and great for bike riding.


Thanks Scott! Keep the suggestios coming, I love it!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

This looks like a nice place too, but would the weather would remain an issue? That is another problem with the Mossyrock site as well, especially in the spring. Fall might be better for these spots. Just my two cents worth. Plant a flag Doxie and they will come! j


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> Seattle to Mossy Rock 121 miles
> Portland to Mosy Rock 101 miles
> Pasco to Mossy Rock 205 miles


Eugene to Mossy Rock 201 miles


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> This looks like a nice place too, but would the weather would remain an issue? That is another problem with the Mossyrock site as well, especially in the spring. Fall might be better for these spots. Just my two cents worth. Plant a flag Doxie and they will come! j


I'm working on it









Because we are doing it so early, I would really like to have a place to go into if mother nature is less than friendly. I want to decide by Monday. In the meantime..please give me feedback on if anyone is willing to do the Spring Rally the first or 3rd weekend of June or does that cut into pre-set summer plans? door would surely be more open if June were an option. Feedback time!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> A couple of years ago, while staying near there in a park which will remain un-named, (my pickup was the only one there with all the original and matching fenders and doors (play Banjo music here)) We drove through Mossy Rock Park. It looked really nice, and has been on our list of parks to stays at, just haven't got around to it yet. We would most certainly attend a rally there.
> 
> Seattle to Mossy Rock 121 miles
> Portland to Mosy Rock 101 miles
> Pasco to Mossy Rock 205 miles










SE Pa to Mossy Rock 2,845 miles

Future PNW Outbackers









Ed


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

outbacknjack said:


> SE Pa to Mossy Rock 2,845 miles
> 
> Future PNW Outbackers
> 
> ...


That's it???


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

June is fine with us. We will be back from our trip to Greece May 26th. j


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Seaquest - the serviced sites are like a parking lot.


Like Yakima Nation?
[/quote]

Like that but they are pull through with hundred fifty foot firs surrounding the area. Very nice place. They do have a group/day area next to a playground, bathroom and outdoor covered fireplace with power kitchen tables area etc. The group area looked like tents but it also had a very large paved parking area. Should have took more photos of the group area and the pull thrus.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....June would probably be out for us. At this point, we scheduled to do the rolling rally thing with some non-RV friends who are renting a Class C for a trip to the Grand Canyon.....that sounds vaguely familiar: mid-June, Southern Utah, high temperatures.....









Anyway, whatever you choose and where-ever you choose, it will be ALL good!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

standby....still working on it


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ok everyone, so here is where my thoughts are at:

April in the PNW isn't likely to have exceptional weather no matter where we go. (however, here in the Tri-Cities, we ARE bound to have the nicest weather than most of you will be experiencing!) but since Kennewick is pretty far for most and my driveway will accomodate just one Outback, we do have to have the rally somewhere else!

So I am thinking either the KOA as mentioned in a previous post on this thread, OR I just talked to Leroy at Timberlake which is where we are going for our fall Rally. Leroy opens the 1st week of April. I am thinking April 24-26 for the Rally. We can have the spots by the clubhouse and therefore we will own the building







. It has fireplace inside too just in case the weather is the worst. However, each spot has fire ring and he said some of the spots are more than big enough we could all gather around one if we wanted. The RV spots on the flat area are 60 footers, so those of you with LROW will have plenty of room!

I told Leroy I was putting this out on the forum tonight and would get back to him in a couple days. He said he was going to pencil us in so no one could take it but I do need to tell him within a couple days.

So feedback folks!









Fall Rally needs planned by someone on the "other" side and we'll all mosey over!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

We are in wherever you go, haven't missed a rally yet. Dean & Jodi


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Deschutes works for me! Though I wish we could get into Maryhill sometime.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Deschutes works for me! Though I wish we could get into Maryhill sometime.


Hey! maybe you can arrange the fall Rally?!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> We are in wherever you go, haven't missed a rally yet. Dean & Jodi


you two are so easy to please


----------

